

Google founders wanted to hire Steve Jobs as company's first CEO - sandipc
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/10/29/google_founders_wanted_to_hire_steve_jobs_as_companys_first_ceo.html

======
nkassis
Cool story. That might not have worked out at all considering that would be a
hell of a lot of alpha males in one company. Schmidt did not mind sharing
power in the beginning, I don't think Jobs would have accepted that.

------
8ren
TIL _recuse_ is a word <http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/recuse>

